
A presentation about optical networking [pdf] - aflam
https://www.nanog.org/sites/default/files/Steenbergen.Everything_You_Need.pdf
======
crispyambulance
Having worked in that industry 8 years, I can say that's an excellent
practical introduction of key topics of the physical layer in optical
transport.

Most reading material on optical transport is either elementary on one extreme
or jargon-y material aimed at pro insiders.

It is refreshing to see a survey that covers so much in a clear, concise way.

~~~
aflam
Our company designs optical transport systems; we have a hard time en-boarding
new software people because this gap in training material... I'm currently
writing a blog post on optical modulation, it's difficult to find an
approachable language.

------
wrigby
This is an excellent overview of optical networking - one that I wish I had
found years ago. As transceivers are getting cheaper, more and more industries
are finding use for optical systems. Having a basic understanding of how these
systems work can open up a number of creative solutions to problems that were
very difficult to solve before.

The amount of throughput that fiber achieves over huge distances is
incredible. It's amazing how easy it is to move 100+ gbps between two cities
over a single 2-core fiber run.

------
andreasley
Only mentioned briefly in this document, but may be of interest to some:
10GBASE-LR optics work with old multimode fiber [1].

Replacing the 10GBASE-SR optics with 10GBASE-LR fixed a flapping OM2 link for
me (using mode conditioning patch cables).

[1]
[https://www.flexoptix.net/en/blog/2011/09/getting-a-10g-stab...](https://www.flexoptix.net/en/blog/2011/09/getting-a-10g-stable-
ethernet-link-even-when-using-old-multimode-fiber-om2-om1/)

------
cyberjunkie
I like Slide 80.

On the dangers of looking at a light emitting from a fiber -

• Class 4 – Burns, melts, destroys Alderaan, etc

------
computator
It looks like there is an updated (2016) PDF and video presentation by the
same author here:

[https://www.nanog.org/sites/default/files/Steenbergen.Everyt...](https://www.nanog.org/sites/default/files/Steenbergen.Everything_You_Need.pdf)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KFpXuHqHQg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KFpXuHqHQg)

Can someone update the main article link (which currently shows a 2010
version)?

~~~
computator
Also, there are bunch of other interesting sounding tutorials on the North
American Network Operators' Group (NANOG) website:

[https://www.nanog.org/resources/tutorials](https://www.nanog.org/resources/tutorials)

~~~
ansgri
Thanks, went off to study Traceroute Tutorial
([https://www.nanog.org/sites/default/files/traceroute-2014.pd...](https://www.nanog.org/sites/default/files/traceroute-2014.pdf))

